# telles des capsules spatiales



## IlEnAppert

Bonjour à tous,

j'éprouve de la difficulté à dégager le sens de la phrase suivante ou plutôt de la partie en gras:

"De là, ils prirent l'un des ascenceur transparents qui, *telles des capsules spatiales*, semblaient voler à travers le bâtiment."

Si vous avez besoin de davantage de contexte, signalez-le moi, et j'ajouterai les phrases précédentes et suivantes.

Merci de bien vouloir me renseigner


----------



## Maître Capello

Musso compare simplement ces ascenseurs à des capsules spatiales. Il s'agit sans doute d'ascenseurs de verre comme ici ou là.


----------



## Xence

C'est une simple comparaison introduite par l'adjectif _telles _(= _comme_). En déplaçant le syntagme en question, on pourrait réécrire la phrase de la manière suivante:

"_De là, ils prirent l'un des ascenceurs transparents qui semblaient voler à travers le bâtiment, *telles des capsules spatiales*._" --> ... *comme s'il s'agissait de capsules spatiales.*




Edit: MC a réagi tel l'éclair !


----------



## IlEnAppert

Ah, je parviens à comprendre. Merci beaucoup


----------



## Aoyama

Moi, j'ai une question : ici , *telles* se rapporte à capsules ou à ascenseurs ?
J'aurais écrit, dans un premier jet , "*tels des capsules spatiales*" (des ascenseurs tels -comme- des capsules ...).


----------



## tilt

Aoyama said:


> Moi, j'ai une question : ici , *telles* se rapporte à capsules ou à ascenseurs ?
> J'aurais écrit, dans un premier jet , "*tels des capsules spatiales*" (des ascenseurs tels -comme- des capsules ...).


Tout pareil !


----------



## IlEnAppert

tilt said:


> Tout pareil !


 
"[...] tels des capsules [...]" et "[...] telles des capsules [...]" sont donc tous deux corrects sans qu'il y ait la moindre différence?


----------



## Aoyama

Tout pareil quoi ? Tels ou telles possibles ?
Je laisse mais c'est la même question qu'Appert.


----------



## tilt

Aoyama said:


> Tout pareil quoi ? Tels ou telles possibles ?
> Je laisse mais c'est la même question qu'Appert.


Pardon de ne pas avoir été clair. J'aurais, moi aussi, écrit _tels_.
Ceci dit, la question n'est pas simple, comme ce fil le montre.


----------



## Aoyama

Ouais, le fil cité (qui donne à réfléchir) ne donne pas d'exemples pertinents sinon concluants, car l'emploi de "tel" dans beaucoup de ces exemples est discutable.
J'ai retenu une explication (que l'on trouve ailleurs), c'est que _tel doit se rapporter au mot qui précède _, donc ici se devrait bien être "tels" (pour les ascenseurs).


----------



## IlEnAppert

Ça aurait en tout cas plus de sens parce qu'en fait, ce sont les ascenceurs que l'on compare à des capsules spatiales et non l'inverse (les capsules spatiales comparées à des ascenseurs).


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est pourtant très simple… 

_des ascenseurs *telles* des capsules
des ascenseurs *tels que* des capsules
_


----------



## Aoyama

Simple ... Donc, *tels* des capsules serait impossible ? Hum ...
Quid de la règle que j'ai citée plus haut, #10 ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Aoyama said:


> Simple ... Donc, *tels* des capsules serait impossible ? Hum ...
> Quid de la règle que j'ai citée plus haut, #10 ?


La règle que tu cites est l'avis de seulement un ou deux grammairiens. La majorité d'entre eux s'accorde à dire que _tel_ sans _que_ devrait toujours s'accorder avec le nom qui *suit*.

_Le Bon Usage_ (§ 259, a, 2º, 14e éd.):


> _Tel_, qui est toujours en tête de la proposition absolue  (§ 258),  s’accorde normalement avec le nom qui suit. […]
> Sous l’influence de  _tel que_ …, on trouve assez souvent  l’accord, non avec le terme qui suit tel, mais avec celui qui fait l’objet de la comparaison. […]
> Selon Nyrop, t. V, § 419, ce serait  l’accord régulier. Cette opinion est critiquée par la plupart des autres  grammairiens.


BDL:


> _Tel_ peut aussi introduire une comparaison. Il équivaut alors à _comme_. Il s’accorde habituellement avec le nom qui suit, c’est-à-dire celui qui sert de point de comparaison.


----------



## Aoyama

Bon, cela contredit donc mon raisonnement qui semble minoritaire. Il faudrait voir si l'accord avec le mot qui précède est quand même accepté/toléré ou non ...


----------



## Chimel

Le problème est que, si on écrit "des ascenseurs telles des capsules spatiales", je mets ma main au feu qu'au moins 8 lecteurs sur 10 vont penser que c'est une faute.

On est dans un de ces cas où l'application de la règle risque de vous attirer des reproches ou de vous faire passer pour incompétent...


----------



## Xence

C'est pourquoi la règle suggérée par le TLF, entre autres, me semble un bon compromis:


> _Tel _s'accorde avec le plus proche des deux termes mis en comparaison.



l'un des *ascenceurs *transparents qui, *telles* des *capsules *spatiales --> (graphiquement) _tel _est plus proche de *capsules * que de *ascenseurs  *


des *ascenseurs* *tels *des *capsules *spatiales --> (graphiquement) _tel _est plus proche de *ascenseurs* que de *capsules*


----------



## Maître Capello

Xence said:


> des *ascenseurs* *tels *des *capsules *spatiales --> (graphiquement) _tel _est plus proche de *ascenseurs* que de *capsules*


Sauf qu'il manque une virgule après _ascenseurs_, ce qui change la donne…


----------



## Xence

MC,

En quoi l'ajout de la virgule changerait-il quoi que ce soit à la règle de "proximité" ?

Et d'autre part, on peut toujours imaginer des phrases où cette virgule n'est pas nécessaire: "_Les étages de cet immeuble sont servis par de curieux ascenseurs tels des capsules spatiales jouant au yoyo_". N'est-ce pas ?


----------



## CapnPrep

La règle du TLF parle de « termes », non pas de mots. Dans l'exemple [_de curieux ascenseurs_] TEL [_des capsules spatiales_], les deux termes mis en relation apparaissent juste avant et juste après TEL, donc à égale distance. (Si vous préférez compter les mots, on peut mettre l'exemple au singulier : _un ascenseur _TEL_ une capsule_.) La règle ne nous dit pas lequel des deux donneurs d'accord potentiels est le bon. Et à mon avis, les auteurs du TLF ne voulaient pas laisser le choix. Je pense plutôt qu'ils sont allés un peu trop vite et que la règle est mal formulée. Ou alors qu'elle ne fait pas référence à la simple proximité graphique, mais à une notion — à préciser — de « proximité grammaticale ».

Il semblerait que la plupart des grammairiens et des auteurs adoptent la double règle déjà résumée par Maître Capello : _tel_ s'accorde avec son complément (le terme immédiatement à droite), tandis que _tel que_ s'accord avec un terme à l'extérieur du groupe. C'est un peu arbitraire, mais c'est assez facile à retenir, et les défenseurs de la règle doivent y trouver une certaine logique. Personellement, je serais pour imposer l'invariabilité dans les deux cas, parce que l'accord n'est pas audible et ne sert pas à grand-chose, mais pour l'instant ce n'est pas à l'ordre du jour des réformateurs.



Aoyama said:


> Il faudrait voir si,  l'accord avec le mot qui  précède est quand même accepté/toléré ou non ...


Pas de tolérance non plus, à ma connaissance…


----------



## Chimel

Je suppose que la règle s'applique aussi s'il y a plusieurs termes qui servent de comparaison, en combinaison alors avec la règle de la suprématie du masculin sur le féminin.

Donc, pour prendre un cas concret auquel je suis confronté à l'instant, je devrais écrire (à propos de la maladie d'Alzheimer):
"... des comportements problématiques, *telles* des fugues, des errances nocturnes, des réactions agressives ou des négligences hygiéniques et vestimentaires"
puisque la comparaison se fait avec quatre éléments féminins. 

Mais il suffirait que l'un de ces éléments soit masculin pour qu'il faille écrire _tels_, même si le terme qui précède est, lui, féminin. On aurait donc:
"... des *attitudes *problématiques, *tels* des fugues, des errances nocturnes, des *comportements* agressifs ou des négligences hygiéniques et vestimentaires".
Mon raisonnement est-il exact?

Je reste d'avis que, dans la pratique professionnelle courante, ces graphies risquent fort de vous valoir des ennuis avec des lecteurs/clients qui ne sont pas des linguistes pointus - ou même qui sont d'excellents connaisseurs de la langue, à en juger par la réaction de Tilt et d'Aoyama.

Puisque l'accord de _tel_ avec le terme qui précède est admis par certains grammairiens, minoritaires certes mais qui peuvent tout de même constituer une référence en cas (peu probable) de contestation (cf. message #14 de MC), j'aurais tendance à user de cette tolérance.


----------



## Aoyama

Je rejoins l'avis de Chimel, complètement.
La première raison (très subjective, nous sommes bien d'accord) est que j'ai eu la même réaction que lui, j'ai pensé qu'il y avait une faute.
On peut, bien sûr, "grammaticaliser" le problème et justifier ce que l'on veut après, mais il reste pertinent de considérer une certaine forme de "syntaxe instinctive". Si la "règle" va à l'encontre de cette "syntaxe instinctive", on peut légitimement se demander si elle tiendra ...
On en a un exemple avec l'accord et "en" ("des fenêtres, il en a ouvert/es"), normalement pas d'accord, mais l'accord est toléré.
On ne discutera pas trop de cet exemple ici.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Ce « telles des capsules » ne me choque absolument pas. Il ne me viendrait jamais à l'idée de le contester si je le voyais écrit !
Qu'en pensent les autres filles ? 
(pas très présentes sur ce fil, si je ne m'abuse...)


----------



## Aoyama

Pour en revenir au début, la phrase est "des ascenseurs telles des capsules spatiales". Je convertis ça simplement en " "des ascenseurs qui sont comme/tels des capsules spatiales". "Tels" est donc logique, "telles" bizarre ... Tout sexisme mis à part.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je veux dire que j'ai toujours vu ce tel se rapporter au nom qui suit. S'il est féminin, je n'ai que faire du nom qui le précède et ne me choque donc absolument pas de son accord. Ça ne semble pas être le cas de certains hommes qui s'offusquent dès qu'un nom masculin est situé devant telle accordé. Je trouve ça très amusant en fait. 
(je n'ai pas appelé ça du sexisme, ça serait complètement ridicule...)


----------



## Aoyama

Bon, d'ac. Par les temps qui courent ...


----------



## Maître Capello

Xence said:


> En quoi l'ajout de la virgule changerait-il quoi que ce soit à la règle de "proximité" ?
> Et d'autre part, on peut toujours imaginer des phrases où cette virgule n'est pas nécessaire: "_Les étages de cet immeuble sont servis par de curieux ascenseurs tels des capsules spatiales jouant au yoyo_". N'est-ce pas ?


La virgule marque une pause. Elle sépare donc _ascenseur_ de _tel_ plus fortement que l'article qui fait de toute façon partie intégrante du terme _des capsules spatiales_  comme l'a déjà expliqué CP. En outre, cette virgule est à mon avis  presque obligatoire avant _tel_ (mais non _tel que_) étant donné qu'elle délimite la proposition absolue,  tant graphiquement qu'à l'oral dans le rythme de la phrase.


Chimel said:


> Je suppose que la règle s'applique aussi s'il y a  plusieurs termes qui servent de comparaison, en combinaison alors avec  la règle de la suprématie du masculin sur le féminin. […]
> Mais il suffirait que l'un de ces éléments soit masculin pour qu'il faille écrire _tels_, même si le terme qui précède est, lui, féminin. On aurait donc: "... des *attitudes *problématiques, *tels* des fugues, des errances nocturnes, des *comportements* agressifs ou des négligences hygiéniques et vestimentaires".
> Mon raisonnement est-il exact?


On parle bien de faire l'accord avec *le* terme qui suit, donc _telles des fuges_, indépendamment des autres termes éventuels. Mais l'accord avec l'ensemble des termes coordonnés ne serait pas exclu… De toute façon, lorsqu'il s'agit de donner une liste d'exemples comme dans ton exemple, je préfère _tel que_. 


> Je reste d'avis que, dans la pratique professionnelle courante,  ces graphies risquent fort de vous valoir des ennuis avec des  lecteurs/clients qui ne sont pas des linguistes pointus - ou même qui  sont d'excellents connaisseurs de la langue, à en juger par la réaction  de Tilt et d'Aoyama.





Aoyama said:


> Je rejoins l'avis de Chimel, complètement. La première raison (très subjective, nous sommes bien d'accord) est que  j'ai eu la même réaction que lui, j'ai pensé qu'il y avait une faute. On  peut, bien sûr, "grammaticaliser" le problème et justifier ce que l'on  veut après, mais il reste pertinent de considérer une certaine forme de  "syntaxe instinctive". Si la "règle" va à l'encontre de cette "syntaxe  instinctive", on peut légitimement se demander si elle tiendra  ...


Je ne suis pas d'accord. Ce n'est pas parce que  telle ou telle règle nous paraît étrange ou peu naturelle qu'il faudrait ne pas la suivre, en tout cas tant qu'elle reste considérée par les grammairiens comme le bon usage. Si chacun commence à choisir les  règles qui l'arrangent ou lui paraissent les plus adéquates, on ouvre  la porte à tout et n'importe quoi.


CapnPrep said:


> Personellement, je serais pour imposer  l'invariabilité dans les deux cas, parce que l'accord n'est pas audible  et ne sert pas à grand-chose, mais pour l'instant ce n'est pas à l'ordre  du jour des réformateurs.


Quant à l'invariabilité systématique de _tel_, elle existe sous la plume de quelques auteurs, mais elle n'est pas fréquente. Grevisse en parle en ces termes (_ibidem_):


> Il est beaucoup plus  rare que _tel _soit laissé invariable,  comme si c’était l’adverbe _ainsi _ou _   comme _(plutôt que par application de  la tendance à laisser invariables les attributs antéposés : _Ma race ne se souleva jamais que  pour piller : tel les loups_  (Rimbaud, _Saison_, Mauvais sang). — _Dignes seulement d’être tués à coups  de pierres, tel jadis les  hermaphrodites_ (Montherl., _Songe_, IV).


Je  ne recommanderais pas cette règle étant donné qu'à ce jour elle n'est ni répandue ni agréée par les grammairiens. Cela dit, je suis bien d'accord que la règle actuelle est arbitraire. Mais quant à savoir si elle mériterait d'être modifiée, c'est une autre histoire…


----------



## Nanon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Qu'en pensent les autres filles ?
> (pas très présentes sur ce fil, si je ne m'abuse...)


Eh bien, moi, j'en pense la même chose que Maître et que Chimel, ma petite capsule .
Et si je devais régler son sort à ce genre de phrase, je pense que je procéderais de la sorte, en accordant avec le terme précédent, sûre que 8 lecteurs sur 10 ne s'apercevront de rien et que les 2 autres me f... la paix :


> "... des *attitudes *problématiques, *telles que* des comportements agressifs, des fugues, des errances nocturnes ou des négligences hygiéniques et vestimentaires".


(J'ai fait exprès de permuter les comportements avec les fugues, le canon à l'écrevisse étant une figure bien connue du contrepoint ).
La virgule, toutefois, risque de faire changer le sens, bien que je ne pense pas que cela soit systématique dans toutes les phrases. Dans "_Les étages de cet immeuble sont servis par de curieux ascenseurs*,* tels des capsules spatiales jouant au yoyo_", ne pourrait-on pas _également _comprendre que ce sont les étages qui ressemblent à des capsules, aussi étrange que cela puisse paraître ?


----------



## Chimel

Maître Capello said:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord. Ce n'est pas parce que telle ou telle règle nous paraît étrange ou peu naturelle qu'il faudrait ne pas la suivre, en tout cas tant qu'elle reste considérée par les grammairiens comme le bon usage. Si chacun commence à choisir les règles qui l'arrangent ou lui paraissent les plus adéquates, on ouvre la porte à tout et n'importe quoi.


Tout à fait d'accord, Maître, pour ne pas faire une grammaire à la carte, mais je parlais ici d'user (un peu lâchement, j'en conviens...) d'une tolérance puisque l'usage minoritaire est tout de même attesté dans certains ouvrages de référence. C'est un peu différent que de dire "cette règle ne me convient pas, j'en applique une autre", sans pouvoir se baser sur le moindre grammairien allant aussi dans ce sens.


> Je veux dire que j'ai toujours vu ce tel se rapporter au nom qui suit. S'il est féminin, je n'ai que faire du nom qui le précède et ne me choque donc absolument pas de son accord. Ça ne semble pas être le cas de certains hommes qui s'offusquent dès qu'un nom masculin est situé devant telle accordé. Je trouve ça très amusant en fait.


Karine, j'ai un peu passé l'âge de ces petites guéguerres sur le masculin qui l'emporte ou non sur le féminin.  Ma réaction serait la même dans le cas de figure inverse: "des capsules tels des ascenseurs" me surprendrait à la première lecture, m'obligeant à aller vérifier la règle pour constater qu'effectivement c'est ainsi que doit se faire l'accord selon la majorité des grammairiens.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Chimel said:


> [...] Karine, j'ai un peu passé l'âge de ces petites guéguerres sur le masculin qui l'emporte ou non sur le féminin.  Ma réaction serait la même dans le cas de figure inverse: "des capsules tels des ascenseurs" me surprendrait à la première lecture, m'obligeant à aller vérifier la règle pour constater qu'effectivement c'est ainsi que doit se faire l'accord selon la majorité des grammairiens.


Chimel, il n'y a pas de guéguerre, juste une constatation qui m'amusait sur ce fil. Tu réponds d'ailleurs fort bien en me disant que le contraire t'aurait aussi surpris.
Et Nanon la crevette l'écrevisse en a ajouté une couche.


----------



## Aoyama

> Tout à fait d'accord (..) pour ne pas faire une grammaire à la carte, mais je parlais ici d'user (un peu lâchement, j'en conviens...) [et moi, subjectivement, sans lâcheté] d'une tolérance puisque l'usage minoritaire est tout de même attesté dans certains ouvrages de référence. C'est un peu différent que de dire "cette règle ne me convient pas, j'en applique une autre", sans pouvoir se baser sur le moindre grammairien allant aussi dans ce sens.


Tout à fait d'accord.


----------



## quinoa

Je ne m'étais jamais posé la question, accordant systématiquement avec le nom qui précède. 
 ... Rassurez-moi, on dirait bien "des ascenseurs qui sont *tels* des capsules ..." on pas ? 
Viiiiiite ou je meurs!!!!


----------



## Chimel

quinoa said:


> Je ne m'étais jamais posé la question, accordant systématiquement avec le nom qui précède.
> ... Rassurez-moi, on dirait bien "des ascenseurs qui sont *tels* des capsules ..." on pas ?
> Viiiiiite ou je meurs!!!!


Je me dépêche de répondre à ce cri de détresse avant qu'un malheur ne survienne... 

La règle rappelée par Maître Capello concerne l'accord de _tel_ introduisant une proposition absolue, et non relative. Mais c'est évidemment la ressemblance apparente entre ces deux constructions qui provoque la perplexité d'un grand nombre de gens (bienvenue au club!) quand ils voient _tel_ accordé avec le terme qui suit.


----------



## Aoyama

C'est ce que j'avais dit depuis le début ...


----------



## Maître Capello

Et pourtant, il faut idéalement faire l'accord avec le terme qui suit dans ce cas également! 

_des ascenseurs qui sont *telles* des capsules_


----------



## IlEnAppert

Eussé-je su que cette question épineuse sèmerait le trouble dans tant d'esprits ! Je vous remercie en tout cas de vos nombreuses réponses, même si je me retrouve encore plus confus qu'au début de ce fil. Soit, j'ai fini par maudire Guillaume Musso !

Merci encore une fois de tous vos efforts et bonne soirée à tout le monde


----------



## Xence

Non, mais il est clair qu'il y a hésitation sur l'accord de _tel _aussi bien chez les grammairiens que parmi les écrivains. L'Académie, qui recommande l'accord avec le nom qui suit, ne manque pas de rappeler que de grands écrivains, tel(s) Duhamel , ont accordé avec le nom qui précède. Grevisse aussi va dans le même sens en citant une bonne douzaine d'écrivains, dont Bosco (_Tel une bête, il semblait vivre_), qui font de belles entorses à la règle qui a la cote aujourd'hui. Et même le rigoureux Hanse parle seulement d'une "préférence", qu'il encourage certes ("_Il y a toutefois dans l'usage une préférence, qu'il faut suivre et encourager, pour l'accord avec le nom qui suit_"), mais elle n'en reste pas moins une préférence. Donc, quelque chose de totalement subjectif.

Il y a donc encore loin de la coupe aux lèvres pour qu'une logique se dessine derrière quelque règle concernant cet accord. D'ici-là, on se consolera avec ce triste constat de Montaigne: "_La plupart des occasions des troubles du monde sont grammairiennes_".


----------



## CapnPrep

Xence said:


> Non, mais il est clair qu'il y a hésitation sur l'accord de _tel _aussi bien chez les grammairiens que parmi les écrivains.


Au contraire, les grammairiens sont plutôt unanimes, non ? Pour l'instant, la seule voix contradictoire qu'on ait pu citer dans ce fil, c'est celle de Nyrop. C'est une référence, sans aucun doute, mais en matière de grammaire _historique_. Pour Nyrop, l'accord avec le nom suivant est une faute « maintenant assez répandue » (il écrit dans les années 20). Mais en fait il n'aime pas trop non plus l'accord avec l'autre nom, qui serait « régulier », mais d'un point de vue historique uniquement.


> [V, §419, 4°] La question de l'accord de _tel_, employé comme adverbe de comparaison, n'est au fond qu'une question d'orthographe  (cf. § 52), puisque _tel(s) _et _telle(s) _ se confondent dans la prononciation ; le mot est en effet invariable,  et les différentes terminaisons ajoutées sont des fioritures oiseuses et  superflues. Il vaudrait mieux laisser _tel_ invariable […]
> 
> [§52] On  voit ainsi que dans beaucoup de cas l'accord formel demandé par la  grammaire officielle et livresque, est purement imaginaire : il ne  répond à rien de réel dans la langue vivante. C'est pourquoi beaucoup  des discussions engagées par les grammairiens sur l'accord ou le  non-accord des mots entre eux, sont vaines et indifférentes.


----------



## Xence

*Unanimité *= _Fait que des personnes ayant à se prononcer sur une question ou à effectuer un choix soient toutes du même avis._ (TLF)

Si tel était le cas, ce fil se réduirait aux quatre premiers posts. Et comme je n'ai pas envie de le rallonger davantage, je laisse à Voltaire le soin d'enfoncer le clou à propos des grammairiens:

_Ces gens doctement ridicules, 
Parlant de tout, nourris de vent, 
Et qui pèsent si gravement 
Des points, des mots et des virgules._


Je passe à un autre fil, comme dirait Nicomon !


----------

